# Kaufberatung Drucker



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2011)

Hi,
der canon IP 4300 meiner Schwester hat sich letzte Woche verabschiedet.  Zuerst hat er sich aufgehängt, und nach der Trennung vom Stromnetz gab  es kein Lebenszeichen mehr. Also muss wohl ein neuer Drucker her.
Meine Schwester ist Studentin und druckt daher Texte und  Präsentationsfolien (teils in Farbe) in beachtlicher Menge. Preiswerte  Nachbaupatronen sind daher wichtig.
Für den IP 4300 gabs gute Nachbaupatronen mit Chip für 2-3€, was ich absolut ok finde.

Zwei Hinweise noch:
- der Drucker steht in einem Schlafraum. Ein Laserdrucker ist nicht erwünscht.
- ich selbst habe noch einen IP 4300 hier. Gibt es empfehlenswerte  Drucker mit den gleichen Patronen? Die Beschaffung hätte schon gewisse  Synergien.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Juli 2011)

Die CLI-8 Patronen werden derzeit in keinem  Pixma Canon-Modell mehr verwendet.

Durch die bis 1 Picoliterdruckkopfdüsen, hat man das Fassungsvermögen der Tintentanks auf weniger Inhalt angepasst.

Die Druckqualität hat sich bei den neueren Modellen nicht verschlechtert.

Die Tintentanks sind immernoch mit wenigstens einer Sichtfläche zu Tintenstandsüberprüfung hergestellt und mittels Chipreseter, ist eine Handbefüllung weiterhin möglich!

Den Druckumfang mit automatischer Dublexeinheit (für mich sehr wichtig), und die Vielfalt zu den verwendbaren Papierarten/-größen und Qualität, sind in diesem Link gegenübergestellt.

http://www.canon.de/for_home/compar...dir=/for_home/product_finder/printers/inkjet/

Multifunktionsdrucker beherrschen mittlerweile auch einen ordentlichen Fotodruck.

http://www.canon.de/for_home/compare_products/loadcomparator.asp


----------



## ThePlayer (27. Juli 2011)

Kann es sein das die hohe Druckmenge den Drucker in die Knie gezwungen hat.
Würde bei überdurchschnittlichen Gebrauch auf Business Drucker die für sowas ausgelegt sind ausweichen, denn Drucker können überhitzen.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte fertige Nachbaupatronen verwenden können und keinesfalls selber basteln. Das bleibt nämlich an mir hängen, auch wenns nicht mein Drucker ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Juli 2011)

z.B.:

Canon Pixma Patronen Druckerpatronen Pixma Canon

oder im Netz bei anderen Händlern nachschauen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre der Canon PIXMA iP3600, dafür gäbe es überall Nachbaupatronen von Geha und Co an jeder Strassenecke. Ich selber nutze den 4600 mit diesen Patronen


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2011)

Der iP 3600 wäre im Vergleich zum 4300 wohl ein Downgrade. Auch wenn das nicht rational ist- mich stört das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2011)

Warum? Der Drucker nutzt auch 5 Farben, ansonsten wäre ja nur der Canon PIXMA iP4850 eine brauchbare Option. Nur weiß ich immo nicht wie es dort mit Nachbaupatronen aussieht


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Juli 2011)

Die Ashampoo-Seite hat auch ordentliche Nachfüllset und Fremdherstellerpatronen:

Tintenpatronen - Canon - Canon Pixma-Modelle - Canon Pixma IX 7000 - tinte.de - günstige Druckerpatronen, Toner und Druckerzubehör


Für den iP 4850 spricht das Angebot der Firma InkTec:

http://www.tintenpalast.de/inktec-s...pixma-ip4850-mg51xx-mg-61xx-mg81xx-mx885.html


Der iP 4850 hat zumindest alle Features des iP 4300, nur sind meiner Meinung nach, nicht mehr so viele Seiten bedruckbar.

Als Ersatz für meinen iP 4300, würde ich den iP 4850 wählen.

Der iP 6550 verwendet zwar das gleiche Patronensystem, hat aber nicht alle Features des iP 4300.

Der iP 7000 wäre nur der Tintenreichweite ein Alternative, mehr aber nicht und hat bisher keine kompatiblen Ersatzpatronen, was aber nicht so bleiben muß.


----------

